# Dual Exhaust - 2012 RS



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

very clean look. Great job


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks good! Got a video of the sound?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice looking.


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

I will try to get a video up in the next day or so. It sounds nice. Has a nice rumble during acceleration, but it's perfectly quiet on the highway.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks nice. Did u pay to have the bumper cut or did u do it yourself? What'd it cost to have cut? Mine just sits below the bumper and I think I've scrapped it a couple times. I'll be looking to have mine cut so I can readjust the tips.


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

I cut it myself. I'm pretty skilled with the dremel so I tried that first. (bad choice) The bumper just melted away and the cuts looked like crap. So I went to walmart and bought some tin snips -- a three pack with a left, right, and straight snip was only $9 and they worked great. I got a quote from a custom shop and they said it would be around $100 to cut it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice job man, it looks awesome! Got any more pics?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

That looks really great I love the way it came out!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

tmath11 said:


> I cut it myself. I'm pretty skilled with the dremel so I tried that first. (bad choice) The bumper just melted away and the cuts looked like crap. So I went to walmart and bought some tin snips -- a three pack with a left, right, and straight snip was only $9 and they worked great. I got a quote from a custom shop and they said it would be around $100 to cut it.


I used a cope saw. That worked awesome! here is my setupn


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Here are some more pics


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks good! This is exactly what Ive been wanting to do with mine. Im just not set on a muffler yet. Where are those tips from? Hows the sound?


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

cronyjabrony said:


> I used a cope saw. That worked awesome! here is my setup


Man, those base models give you WAY more options for exhaust... nice diffuser, you can't do that on an RS plus the lip spoiler doesn't allow you to put on a wing...


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Chase Toole said:


> Man, those base models give you WAY more options for exhaust... nice diffuser, you can't do that on an RS plus the lip spoiler doesn't allow you to put on a wing...


It seems that GM tried to hide the exhaust on the RS and succeeded. Ionce was asked if it was an electric because of this. I think Tmathe should sell this to GM for future cruze RS models.


----------



## FormulaCruze (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey cronyjabrony does that diffuser fit the RS? It looks Great!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks nice tmath, but the tips look small. Did you get a smaller size out does it just look like that cause the bumper?




FormulaCruze said:


> Hey cronyjabrony does that diffuser fit the RS? It looks Great!


It won't. You'll need a non rs bumper if you want a diffuser.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Looks good! This is exactly what Ive been wanting to do with mine. Im just not set on a muffler yet. Where are those tips from? Hows the sound?


The tips are Magnaflow #35129 I believe. The sound is nice -- very mild. I left the stock resonator on it.


----------



## austinsides (Apr 25, 2013)

How much did all of this cost? I'm looking into an exhaust system, but I don't want it to be overbearingly loud. Any suggestions?


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

austinsides said:


> How much did all of this cost? I'm looking into an exhaust system, but I don't want it to be overbearingly loud. Any suggestions?


The magnaflow is not overbearing. It sounds just right for the Cruze. Once u get a trifecta performance tune the sound is enhanced and sounds even better.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I actually quite like that.

I wish the Cruze's was visible with some kinda chrome tip, but the dual setup there looks great and isn't overstated.


----------

